
Ask HN: What are the quality C Programming Questions found in web? - s3arch
I would like to know some good resources around the web, which contains question&#x2F;puzzles related to c programming language.
Preferably those links which contains comprehensive collections of such questions, or you found the most useful.<p>Links to articles, blogs, competitive programming sites, pdfs, videos or .txt files etc.<p>Basically those resources you found useful while preparing for your interviews, conducting interviews or tests related to C.
======
AlgoLover
you can refer [http://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-
problems/](http://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-problems/)

some of them are in C++ but you can easily follow if you know C

~~~
AlgoLover
PDF of all problems - [http://www.techiedelight.com/wp-content/uploads/Techie-
Delig...](http://www.techiedelight.com/wp-content/uploads/Techie-Delight-List-
of-Problems.pdf)

